# Rifle river



## Bosco (Mar 24, 2011)

Anybody fishing suckers yet ?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The water temperature has to be about 40 degrees it should be close by now.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Hear of a few being caught in omer over the last couple days


----------



## Bosco (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Will be down fishing I around Alger end if the month.


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 24, 2014)

Water is going down caught a couple small browns and this 13 incher.


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

smokey79 said:


>


nice brown that is one of my favorite colors to throw for browns and bows in there.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

just pulled the sucker slayer out we'll be in front of russels the 1st through the 3rd


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

last years pic


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Got these today in about 5 hours of fishing this afternoon. Just under the bridge. Blue and green sponge seemed like the best combo for us today.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

hope there still in there the 1st weekend in april!! the netting trailer is ready to go. SUCKER SLAYERS!!


----------



## TippinBig (Jan 25, 2007)

How high and fast is the river now with all the snow and rain?


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

TippinBig said:


> How high and fast is the river now with all the snow and rain?


No difference in height from earlier in week, looks to running just a little bit faster, but that is based on my observation (not a gauge). A good web site to use so you don't have to always ask is http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=apx&gage=STRM4

The guage is in Sterling, so what shows on graph will be in Omer in 8-12 hours later.

IMO, this storm should have little effect on the river, most of the frost is out now, we don't have any ice or log jams, mouth is open, so should only see normal increase in height and flow, just like a summer storm, nothing that would mess up fishing.


----------



## TippinBig (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you for info. It's people like you that make this site worth being on. Your a good man


----------



## Moon dog (Mar 25, 2016)

Any news on steelhead migration yet? Fished last weekend but no luck on big chromers. Did catch a few feisty rainbows though.


----------



## Bosco (Mar 24, 2011)

Any updates on the sucker fishing in Omer over the weekend? Heading down there this Friday. Any updates would be great.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Sucker fishing over this past weekend was slow and spotty, we were getting them but nobody that I saw or talked to was hitting them hard. With the real warm weather over the weekend we had 100% melt off of all remaining snow, so the river started raising late yesterday and will hit minor flood stage of 6.5 feet by Tuesday (tomorrow) and back down to 3 feet by this coming weekend. So fishing will be real slow the next 3-4 days. Everyone is hoping this next weekend will be the one; however, we are also getting a cold front coming through at the same time so won't know till we get lines wet again.


----------



## Bosco (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

ryanp0000 said:


> hope there still in there the 1st weekend in april!! the netting trailer is ready to go. SUCKER SLAYERS!![/
> 
> Can you post some pics of that beast in action this weekend?


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

sure can


----------

